# Good Tortoise Breeders in the Orlando Florida Area



## Marty333

Hi I was just wondering if you guys know of any good tortoise breeders in the Orlando Florida Area. I really don't mind what type of tortoise breeder or if it breeds all kinds I just would like to know for the future or hopefully the near future


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

I know of a great one in Naples, Reptile Industries.


----------



## Candy

There's "Elegans" Douglas Beard, and there's "Cdmay" Carl. I only know that they are in Florida I'm really not sure if they're in Orlando or not. They both produce beautiful tortoise and are both very reputable.


----------



## ChiKat

I purchased Nelson from a breeder in Florida. Their name on the kingsnake classified ads is "Robert/Trish". They responded to emails very quickly and have always been very helpful.
Here is a list of their ads:
http://market.kingsnake.com/userview.php?uid=43006&v=a

I know they have Russians and Leopards for sure (though not available right now.)


----------



## ChiKat

I purchased Nelson from a breeder in Florida (not sure of their exact location.) Their name on the kingsnake classified ads is "Robert/Trish". They responded to emails very quickly and have always been very helpful.
Here is a list of their ads:
http://market.kingsnake.com/userview.php?uid=43006&v=a

I know they have Russians and Leopards for sure (though not available right now.)


----------

